# Anno 1404 laggt und frisst Speicher!



## Klarostorix (11. Juli 2013)

Habe nun aus Langeweile mal wieder Anno 1404 aufgemacht, aber schon die Ladeanimationen ruckeln wie verrückt und VRam sowie RAM melden Vollbelegung... Was ist das?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juli 2013)

Ja, Anno1404 ist extrem CPU und RAM lastig, allerdings sollte Dein System das ohne Ruckeln packen.
Was Du seit dem irgendwas geändert? ZB im Treiber AA forciert oder so?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Juli 2013)

die Graka-Auslastung ist nicht das Problem, denn die Karte taktet auch nicht mal bis zum normalen Takt hoch, weil die Auslastung zu gerting ist. Die Speicherauslastung von VRAm und RAM ist bei minimalen Details übrigens genauso.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2013)

Hast du ein Endlosspiel am Laufen?


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Juli 2013)

ist letztendlich völlig egal, was ich aufmache, habe in den Einführungsvideos schon fast meinen ganzen RAM belegt und die 2GB der 670 sind auch sofort in den Einführungsvideos voll.


----------



## Heretic (11. Juli 2013)

Das Anno mit dem Ram nicht gut klarkommt ist kein Wunder und durchschlägig bekannt.
Bei einigen System ist das einfach so selbst 16GB Ram speicher und anno sagt dir "ey ist voll"

Anno kann nur 2GB ram verwalten da es eine 32bit anwendung ist. Die entwickler haben da leider geschlampt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Bei einigen System ist das einfach so selbst 16GB Ram speicher und anno sagt dir "ey ist voll"


 
Das ist ein Bug der nicht zu fixen ist.
Normler Weise stürzt das Spiel ab wenn 2GB RAM voll sind denn mehr kann das Spiel nicht nutzen und dabei geht die Speicherdatei kaputt.
Ubisoft hat mit dem letzten Patch nur eine Hinweis eingebaut der davor warnt wenn der Speicher des Spiels voll ist und ein Absturz droht damit der Usere Zeit genug hat den Spielstand zu speichern und das Spiel neu zu starten.
Der Fehler selbst kann aber aufgrund der verwendeten Engine nicht behoben werden.
Bzw. lohnt es sich nicht da noch so viel herumzubauen weil es ja schon Anno 2070 gibt.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Juli 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bzw. lohnt es sich nicht da noch so viel herumzubauen weil es ja schon Anno 2070 gibt.


 Der Ubi-Kram kommt mir nicht auf die Platte


----------

